# Line Drills



## Makalakumu (Oct 7, 2005)

What is your opinion on line drills?  Do you think they are an effective way to teach basic techniques?  Why?  Are there some dojangs out there that do something different?  Why?


----------



## The Kai (Oct 7, 2005)

Though not a TSD guy.  I think line drills are a great way to work the basics.  You can adjust them to the level of the student or outcome desired.  The downside make sure that you are still banging the bag (or pads) for impact training too.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree.  We used to do line drills all the time.

As I'd mentioned elsewhere, my original dojo was a high school gymnasium. So we did all sorts of things with that much room.  We did sprints, spin drills, various combinations, whatever.  

We would also sometimes take advantage of the painted border of the main gym floor. We would work on slide-through or spin techniques or various combinations, then check to see if we had ended up as we were supposed to in relation to the painted line.  

We also did all of the above blindfolded. It's funny how discoordinated even martial arts students get when they close their eyes. We used to do a lot of things to wean ourselves off of being so dependent on our eyes, such as blindfighting, the aforementioned drills, walking beams at various distances off of the floor (which is more perceived balance based on visual height than real balance), and jumping backwards up steps with our eyes closed.

I think that constant and consistent work on the desired principles, introduced with as much variety as possible, is a key element of stimulating growth, maintaining interest, and retaining quality students.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Oct 14, 2005)

I vote for line drills but don't always be predictable, mix and match the combinations.

Since repetition is the (a) key to learning, what better way to gain the muscle memory.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Jan 14, 2006)

I also use line drills, but often stop in the middle of a line to have the students partner up to work the applications on each other. This helps them to develop a better understanding of:

1)        The power line of a given technique, and the proper placement of the hands
2)         Hand placement throughout the execution
3)        Transitioning from stance to stance, etc.

If the students can establish these principles while doing line work, they have a better chance of understanding them in Hyung/Kata practice. 

 *Visualization* is a crucial part of training. I find that without adding _*Partner training*_ during line work, it is hard to put yourself in to the fight (mentally), and you wind up simply executing movement, without purpose.


Your thoughts



Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------

